# binkying



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Possibly when you are not watching or looking at them, one of mine does, the other isn't really into it, think I've seen him do it a handful of times.. I wouldn't worry, they may be secret binkyers lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

All mine binky, some more than others lol
They might be binkying whilst you aren't looking


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine are nutters, they are always binkying. Storm likes to use the sofa as a trampoline and make an entrance whenever she comes into a room. She's a bit of a show off to be fair and easily amused. Minion doesn't binky as much but when he does we have to be careful as he doesn't seem to take into account where he is landing and where walls are! I went to find him the other day and he kind of binkyed around the corner and straight into my knee .

As long as they look happy and have no problems I'm sure they are fine. I cannot remember where I read it but I saw somewhere that if you binky it encourages your rabbit to do the same. I'm ashamed to say I did try it and it doesn't work. Minion just looked at me as if to say 'What are you doing?!?!"


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never know a rabbit not binki even the old and the fat ones I've met at rescue centers. If your gardens secure let them out for a good run around once they feel safe they'll soon be jumping all over the place.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My nethies dont binky. I've never seen Gypsy binky (that I can think of) Marley did the other day but its very rare. Kimba's binkys are so tiny I'm not sure they should count!
Mclaren, Rascal, Mclaren and Jana (she's just started) are my binkiers 

*Heidi*


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry but what's binkying?


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

I wouldn't be worried if I were you, Your rabbit is probally binking around at night my frisky girl does that and as well as when I buy her toys. 
and Jimbo, binkies are little rabbit jumps of pure, absolute, joy.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooooooh! Bobz does it but he hasn't mastered the landing yet ha. Can't say I've seen Maisie do it yet. Or the new two.


----------



## floppylopper (Feb 19, 2012)

My Big Ears was a big binky bunny. He would jump up 2 feet in the air from just being on the rug in the living room.  I didn't even know he could jump that high. :blink:
I sure do miss him. 
Bonnie is a fast hopper. She will shake her loppy ears and run!
she is as well, a secret binkier like some of yours jimbo. :laugh:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

floppylopper said:


> My Big Ears was a big binky bunny. He would jump up 2 feet in the air from just being on the rug in the living room.  I didn't even know he could jump that high. :blink:
> I sure do miss him.
> Bonnie is a fast hopper. She will shake her loppy ears and run!
> she is as well, a secret binkier like some of yours jimbo. :laugh:


I'll watch them like a hawk! I've only had the newbies a week, I shall be watching them! Ha


----------

